# would OPPO Blue ray play 3d blue ray



## AshishB (Mar 17, 2009)

Folks

Does anyone happen to know if OPPO BluRay player will support so called 3 D bluray dvd's ? I am considering the samsung 3D LED TV and they list a BD player which is 3D capable. do I really need that kind of BD player or oppo would do the job ?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The Oppo does not make a 3D capable player as of right now the only 3D players I have found have been:

Sony BDP-S470 and S570

Samsung BD-C6900

Panasonic DMPBDT350


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will also add the PS3 to the list. However, I am almost positive it will be at a reduced resolution than the newer BDP's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I will also add the PS3 to the list. However, I am almost positive it will be at a reduced resolution than the newer BDP's.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hello JJ, I would have mentioned the PS3 but at the moment the 3D firmware update which will be available in June will not support Blu-Ray movies that will be a separate update it will be available some this year(hopefully). I was under the impression that the OP would want this feature immediately with his new 3D TV.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ares, you are definitely correct in your list. I was actually dusting my PS3 when the Post dropped and I had PS3 in the head.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sony certainly thought ahead when designing the PS3, it just shows you how much power the PS3 has and they are to unlock such features via firmware updates, pretty impressive although I would like to see one up and running against a dedicated player !


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I found a video where Sony is comparing boot-up and loading time it's the S570 vs PS3.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The S570 is seriously quick unless I am getting them mixed up, BD has matured :T


----------



## WhatHappend (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if OPPO will provide 3d support via a FW update like SONY is doing for the PS3? Anyone know of any technical reason they wouldn't be able to? (Maybe the PS3 is a software vs Custom chip player).


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi..
No, any player today that do not have 3d capacity will not have it in the future either.
We are demanded to buy new players.


----------



## WhatHappend (May 25, 2008)

antr said:


> Hi..
> No, any player today that do not have 3d capacity will not have it in the future either.
> We are demanded to buy new players.


Not completely true.

SONY provided a FW update for BDP-S470 after initial release to upgrade it to a 3D player.


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

But than they are 3D Ready from the beginning, so only new firmware is needed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just remember that some so called 3D ready BluRay players that have been updated to play 3D movies will not truly play 3D movies at full resolution. HDMI can not be updated by firmware so if the player was only HDMI1.3 it wont be even with the update.
HDMI 1.3 can not handle the higher bitrate of the new 3D


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, it is the hardware in the players that is needed to be able to process and output via the HDMI lead to enable the 3D images to the 3D ready HDTV's, and some manufacturers like Sony are already ahead of the game.

The PS3 thanks to the GPU has the power to output 3D BD via HDMI and that will be a firmware update so the PS3 seems like a bargain to me and I am seriously considering one of the new slim ones because of this as I may take the plunge and get a 3D HDTV eventually.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

recruit said:


> The PS3 thanks to the GPU has the power to output 3D BD via HDMI and that will be a firmware update so the PS3 seems like a bargain to me and I am seriously considering one of the new slim ones because of this as I may take the plunge and get a 3D HDTV eventually.


All the searching I have done has said that the PS3 wont to the full 3D it will be lower resolution.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> All the searching I have done has said that the PS3 wont to the full 3D it will be lower resolution.


Really Tony, I may have to re-think my plans then if that is the case.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack has also stated this and he may know this better than I do.


----------



## WhatHappend (May 25, 2008)

The PS3 will have full resolution support for 3D movies. 3D movies have a frame rate of 24fps and doubling that for 3D is only 48fps which is less than the 60fps that the PS3 already supports. All HDMI 1.4 3d Displays are required to support 3D at 1080P 24FPS, so you will get full resolution 3D movie support from the PS3.

HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 have the same interface bandwidth but HDMI 1.4 certified cables are tested at a higher bandwidth at greater distances. The only HW differences for HDMI 1.4 are Ethernet and audio return support in the interface and cable.

Here is good information on PS3 3D: http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/...4-update-is-possible-for-the-PS3/m-p/45086549


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

The Ps3 will support full resolution on 3D movies. But you'd have to choose between 3D video or High resolution audio, you can't have both at the same time.
It's one or the other, for me Higher quality audio is much more important then 3D.
Anyway I think 3D Home Theater is still far from maturity. Still a long way to go. At least that's how I see it.


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

How timely this thread is.
Oppo discontinued the BDP 83 & the BDP 80 and announced that the "3D capable" BDP 93 - will be released in November.:yikes:
Great timing for those of us who are ready to spring for a new Oppo player.:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

WhatHappend said:


> The PS3 will yave full resolution support for 3D movies. 3D movies have a frame rate of 24fps and doubling that for 3D is only 48fps which is less than the 60fps that the PS3 already supports. All HDMI 1.4 3d Displays are required to support 3D at 1080P 24FPS, so you will get full resolution 3D movie support from the PS3.
> 
> HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 have the same interface bandwidth but HDMI 1.4 certified cables are tested at a higher bandwidth at greater distances. The only HW differences for HDMI 1.4 are Ethernet and audio return support in the interface and cable.
> 
> Here is good information on PS3 3D: http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/...4-update-is-possible-for-the-PS3/m-p/45086549


Great info and I am truly glad all I read prior was incorrect. Cell Processor is amazing and main reason I procured one at Launch. I am also glad due to Decontenting in later Versions. Namely, loss of Emotion Engine Chip for true Backwards Compatibility. I knew Sony was losing Billions and something had to give. Just not a main initial Selling Point of PS's in general being fully BC with earlier generations.
I really like the Slim Model for offering Bitstreaming. However, already Owned multiple BDP's offering it by time of Release.
JJ


----------

